

Apple burnishes while we wait for another breakthrough - fcambus
http://www.cringely.com/2013/09/11/apple-burnishes-wait-another-breakthrough/

======
unknownian
>Following past trends the challenge for Microsoft is what next to copy

Stopped reading right there.

